# GR or Goberian? What do you think?



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

She is sure a cutie and more her ways are golden than anything. She looks like the sweetest girl. Awwww love her holding her toys, again such a golden trait.


----------



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

Ahhhh!! shes adorable!

I had to look up the goberian too and she does look similar around the ears to some of the pictures that came up but I suppose it all depends on what genes that they got from what parent...none of the Goberian's I looked at looked exactly like another, even in the same litters. I would say IF she is a mix then thats prob it.
Either way shes lovely!

..and the love for cold is def a GR thing! Mind on they are a gundog, bred in scotland and our shooting season is in winter which is cold, wet and windy! 
Chester is just as happy...if not happier, ploughing through the snow, wind and rain as he is when hes flopped out sindging his fur in front of the fire lol (obviously I keep moving him away from the fire so he doesnt get burned..but he constantly "creeps" back!)


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Awww, she's beautiful! I can't really give any good insight on whether or not she's a golden/husky mix but I do know that my Huck LOVES the cold and he's all golden!

I've never seen him get cold. He'll even jump in his little kiddie pool we have on the deck for him when it's only 50 degrees out and play and romp in the water like it feels great. The other morning his little pool was completely iced solid and he just laid on top of the ice block like it was the most relaxing thing ever. He makes me cold just watching him. LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, it's really only the ears that are a bit non-Golden. But... I'll tell you, I have seen more than one "pure bred" Golden with ears like that who didn't come from a reputable breeder. I think it could happen when people breed Goldens who aren't up to standard. Does that make sense? 

She's still a cutie!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Our Sasha (in the middle) is part Husky. She has one eye that is blue and one that is half blue. Her ears are a little shorter and her tail has more of a curl to it. Her hair is thicker and more self cleaning that my two pure goldens. We got Sasha first and saw most of the Golden traits when we first got her. As we added Honey and then Toro, we saw more of the husky in Sasha. She is much more independent. More what's in it for me and I will do that if there is food involved. She loves to lay outside and watch everything and even though she is almost nine, she pulls more that the other two combined. 

I think that Goberians do tend to have different looks.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is a picture of Sasha when she was younger to compare with.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

lol my "goberian" gr/husky gets REALLY spunky when I put her outside on the frozen grass yet seems to run between my legs and get up on my feet after a while. Not too sure if she likes the cold or not? She HATES not being with me so that may be the reason for standing on me.

I too looked at all the pics of goberians and it is hard to tell what is what. People at the pet store guessed the husky in Nyla but that's about it. One asked if it was husky/GSD...


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

I can totally see some husky in your pretty girl! The way her hair is around her face..and her snout and ears. Possibly she is a Goberian --- I have actually never even heard of the breed until today  She is a beauty though


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, thank you all so much for your replies! I must say, I've never seen a Golden who looks so much like my Poppy as some of the Goberians. However, Sweet Girl's point does make sense. She may have been bred not 'up to standards'. 

ZeppGold: young Sasha does look at lot like Poppy! Again, much more than most pure GRs...

Willip: how cold does it get in Scotland? Although it is not regular temperature, we do have very cold weather in Québec and last week, with -20 C, 'feels like' -30, she wanted to stay outside and lay on the snow and chew her marrow bone. I didn't let her for too long but she kept asking to go back. She was happy in that weather.

So I'll never know exactly if she is pure Golden or Goberian, but one thing is for sure, she is pure love! She is a wonderful dog and I am so lucky we've found each other! She is the perfect dog for me and I hope I rate well as a human for her!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

Ithaca said:


> Well, thank you all so much for your replies! I must say, I've never seen a Golden who looks so much like my Poppy as some of the Goberians. However, Sweet Girl's point does make sense. She may have been bred not 'up to standards'.
> 
> ZeppGold: young Sasha does look at lot like Poppy! Again, much more than most pure GRs...
> 
> ...


Coldest here in orkney is about -9 but normally in the winter stays around the 0 range but then we have to take account of the wind chill factor which drops it lower... and its ALWAYS windy here lol. mainland scotland I would imagine is colder...specially the central highlands.


----------

